# Calling all menthol connoisseurs



## Jase

Right, I am a menthol addict. It's my go to flavour 24/7/365.25!

I would love some e-juice brand suggestions from other like minded individuals out there as I have only vaped dekang, liqua and now hangsen. Hangsen gives me the best throat hit and satisfaction out of the three but being ever so curious and adventurous, I want to carry on exploring other menthol brands until I find that 'holy grail' of menthol flavours. I am seeking one that blows me over, the caviar of 'mentholness' (not that I enjoy fish eggs at all) and yes the one that will make me stop dead in my track and whisper in awe to myself 'Eureka!'.

So I call on fellow menthol lovers to provide me with some menthol brand selections and where to obtain them of course.

Regards,
Jase
Menthol addict (and a stiff gin on the side).


----------



## BumbleBee

Vapour Mountain - Menthol Ice

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Necris

Really enjoying skyblue frostbite at the moment, dont even like menthols and its an adv


----------



## Genosmate

Jase said:


> Right, I am a menthol addict. It's my go to flavour 24/7/365.25!
> 
> I would love some e-juice brand suggestions from other like minded individuals out there as I have only vaped dekang, liqua and now hangsen. Hangsen gives me the best throat hit and satisfaction out of the three but being ever so curious and adventurous, I want to carry on exploring other menthol brands until I find that 'holy grail' of menthol flavours. I am seeking one that blows me over, the caviar of 'mentholness' (not that I enjoy fish eggs at all) and yes the one that will make me stop dead in my track and whisper in awe to myself 'Eureka!'.
> 
> So I call on fellow menthol lovers to provide me with some menthol brand selections and where to obtain them of course.
> 
> Regards,
> Jase
> Menthol addict (and a stiff gin on the side).


Dou you want/need to buy local or will you buy from overseas?


----------



## Wesley

Try Liqua Two Mints - I love it!

I've been told Craft Vapour's Polar Express and Matterhorn Menthol are very good.


----------



## Silver

Jase said:


> Right, I am a menthol addict. It's my go to flavour 24/7/365.25!
> 
> I would love some e-juice brand suggestions from other like minded individuals out there as I have only vaped dekang, liqua and now hangsen. Hangsen gives me the best throat hit and satisfaction out of the three but being ever so curious and adventurous, I want to carry on exploring other menthol brands until I find that 'holy grail' of menthol flavours. I am seeking one that blows me over, the caviar of 'mentholness' (not that I enjoy fish eggs at all) and yes the one that will make me stop dead in my track and whisper in awe to myself 'Eureka!'.
> 
> So I call on fellow menthol lovers to provide me with some menthol brand selections and where to obtain them of course.
> 
> Regards,
> Jase
> Menthol addict (and a stiff gin on the side).



Hi @Jase

Lovely thread

I don't think I am a "menthol addict" like you - but I also do like the refreshing nature of a mentholated vape from time to time.

For a pure menthol vape I would suggest you definitely try *Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice *- I have tried this and it's epic but a bit strong for me. @Oupa has made a winner here and I think many people love this juice. 
My review is here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.473/page-2#post-6668

There are several other menthol flavours from the local manufacturers, some of which have been mentioned above already.
Craft Vapour has Polar Express and Matterhorn Menthol. I have not tried them but if their other juices are anything to go by I would bet they are good.
SkyBlue Vaping has some recently added flavours that are very interesting on the menthol/mint side. I have not tried them either but intend to.

If you like mixing your menthol type vape with other flavours, give Craft Vapour Melon on the Rocks a try. I find that one is very good and very strong and has a lovely light green melon taste. 

Another suggestion is get hold of Vapour Mountain's menthol concentrate. They sell them in little 10ml bottles. I have found that by adding a few drops of this into other fruity vapes it can transform them entirely. I think a menthol addict like you will love to have some of this concentrate handy. 

Incidentally, other Menthol lovers I know of on the forum which may assist you in your future Menthol journey are @Rob Fisher , @Riaz and @yuganp 

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

hi @Jase 

the best menthol you going to get is definitely from @Oupa (vapor mountain)

its called menthol ice

you will thank me after the first few puffs

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The best Juice in the known Solar System is Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice! The bonus is you can add other concentrates to it for a change... the best option is Coconut and the result is nothing less than spectacular.

Others worth a mention are Matterhorn Menthol from Craft Vapour and for something different Thenancara's Antarctica available in France only and is Twenty Five Euro including shipping. But Antarctica is more eucalyptus than Menthol. I find a 50/50 Antarctica and Menthol Ice perfect!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike

I'm a little curious about this.. When we say "menthol" do we mean JUST menthol, or general minty flavours? I've noticed a clear difference between menthol, mint, spearmint etc. I'm guessing Oupa's Ice isn't just plain old menthol as well?


----------



## TylerD

Mike said:


> I'm a little curious about this.. When we say "menthol" do we mean JUST menthol, or general minty flavours? I've noticed a clear difference between menthol, mint, spearmint etc. I'm guessing Oupa's Ice isn't just plain old menthol as well?


Only menthol with koolada! Thats it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

To me, menthol is very different from mint, but they do have some similarities. For me they are both refreshing and they tend to increase throat hit. 

I find Mint to be sweeter and less of a shock to the taste buds and nasal passages.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike

Silver said:


> To me, menthol is very different from mint, but they do have some similarities. For me they are both refreshing and they tend to increase throat hit.
> 
> I find Mint to be sweeter and less of a shock to the taste buds and nasal passages.



Well that's kind of what I mean.. They all fall into a minty / mentholy category, much like fruits etc, but I've noticed my favoutire minty juices are blends of more than JUST menthol or one of the others.


----------



## Al3x

VM menthol Ice does it for me though a tad on the strong side so I mix 50/50 with a plain VGPG blend and add some concentrates to it as well
My flavors for this week is manderin, pineapple and litchi , but honestly goes with almost anything and gives it a nice fruity background, which is what my taste buds are craving at this moment 
I just add about 10 drops of concentrate to a reo bottle (+-5ml)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 6ghost9

As a menthol man myself I have tried my fair few. Up till now it has been Black box Mint candy, Vape Elixir Qualactin Hypermint, Skyblue Frostbite and a few others. The Skyblue has been the best menthol vape thus far! I had a few puffs once of the VM one but it was intense and havent yet placed an order. But go with VM if its pure freeze your brain stuff your looking for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Best way to describe Vapor Mountain menthol ice is with this.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

@Jase I'm not a menthol addict, but do vape it from time to time. I agree with the previous posters, but your one question re TH - IMPO Craft Vapour's Matterhorn Menthol has the most intense throat hit.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Menthol Ice stock on the left and other juices on the right!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike

@Rob Fisher I'll never get used to how much you go through!!! Brilliant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

lets put it this way, Vm menthol ice will open holes you didnt know you had

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I once split a bottle of Menthol Ice in my pool and this was the result!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> I once split a bottle of Menthol Ice in my pool and this was the result!
> 
> View attachment 13710


You have penguins! Ah cool man!


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> You have penguins! Ah cool man!



They only arrived AFTER I spilled the bottle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jase

Thank you for all your input thus far! Work is just a bit busy at the moment but I will take the time to make a list (since I love lists) from all of the recommendations.

I am not restricted to local purchases but I do prefer to support local suppliers and then there is our wonderful postal service to consider as well. As for mixing my menthol, I have mixed some mint with it before and it was okay but I was once again restricted to Liqua Mint and Menthol. Looking at some of the recipes above, I might just experiment a bit although I am not fond of the fruits that I have tried before, maybe I can really satisfy my taste buds with the right blend of juice (just like the perfect tonic for a good gin!).


----------



## WHeunis

It's already been said a few times, and I will echo those...

You have to try VM Menthol Ice.

I've got like 5 bottles on my order right now... cant wait coz i just used the last bit!


----------



## Genosmate

Jase said:


> Thank you for all your input thus far! Work is just a bit busy at the moment but I will take the time to make a list (since I love lists) from all of the recommendations.
> 
> I am not restricted to local purchases but I do prefer to support local suppliers and then there is our wonderful postal service to consider as well. As for mixing my menthol, I have mixed some mint with it before and it was okay but I was once again restricted to Liqua Mint and Menthol. Looking at some of the recipes above, I might just experiment a bit although I am not fond of the fruits that I have tried before, maybe I can really satisfy my taste buds with the right blend of juice (just like the perfect tonic for a good gin!).


Well I vape mostly menthol,I've tried lots of other flavours/tastes but I just don't come right with the majority of them,in fact I've just sold lots of them in the classifieds.I can't give you reviews but heres a selection of what I've tried,what I find good,bad or indifferent and maybe some other useful info.
Hangsen: Dont' like.
Dekang;Ditto above.
Liqua;Ditto above
Heathers Heavenly Vapes (from USA) ; Menthol Ice,very nice not too overpowering,decent price,postage reasonable but SAPO will be involved.
Halo Ecigs (from USA) ; Sub Zero,powerful,strong menthol,I like it but the price is high and the shipping charges are way too expensive.
Vapor Juice (from the UK); DV Menthol,strong menthol,bit rough,not especially cheap,its OK.
Vapor Juice again;Mentolly Insane ; Strongest menthol taste I've tried,probable too strong for most (Rob Fisher hates it,says it has a cow shit after taste/smell),I like it but I find it best mixed with some Vapour Mountain Clear Cut.
Alchemists Cupboard (from the UK) ; Mentally Menthol,a bright green eliquid,pretty strong,pretty good,but theres a hint of candyfloss in there somewhere,pretty expensive.
Joose Juice (from the UK);Menthol,not bad at all,good menthol taste,not too overpowering,coupon codes make it a decent price.
SOV;Steamhammer Krptonite,its OK,maybe worth a go at the R150.00 stock clearance price but not worth the full price in my opinion,some backgound taste I can't figure out,not enough oomph.
Digbys (from the UK); Moriyas Mix,very nice,but again its pricey.
Vapour Mountain ; Menthol Ice,I would echo what others have said,its good,its menthol its a good price,its local.Bung some drops of menthol concentrate in there as well and you are sorted.For me balancing price/availability/taste etc this one is probably the best allrounder.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> Well I vape mostly menthol,I've tried lots of other flavours/tastes but I just don't come right with the majority of them,in fact I've just sold lots of them in the classifieds.I can't give you reviews but heres a selection of what I've tried,what I find good,bad or indifferent and maybe some other useful info.
> Hangsen: Dont' like.
> Dekang;Ditto above.
> Liqua;Ditto above
> Heathers Heavenly Vapes (from USA) ; Menthol Ice,very nice not too overpowering,decent price,postage reasonable but SAPO will be involved.
> Halo Ecigs (from USA) ; Sub Zero,powerful,strong menthol,I like it but the price is high and the shipping charges are way too expensive.
> Vapor Juice (from the UK); DV Menthol,strong menthol,bit rough,not especially cheap,its OK.
> Vapor Juice again;Mentolly Insane ; Strongest menthol taste I've tried,probable too strong for most (Rob Fisher hates it,says it has a cow shit after taste/smell),I like it but I find it best mixed with some Vapour Mountain Clear Cut.
> Alchemists Cupboard (from the UK) ; Mentally Menthol,a bright green eliquid,pretty strong,pretty good,but theres a hint of candyfloss in there somewhere,pretty expensive.
> Joose Juice (from the UK);Menthol,not bad at all,good menthol taste,not too overpowering,coupon codes make it a decent price.
> SOV;Steamhammer Krptonite,its OK,maybe worth a go at the R150.00 stock clearance price but not worth the full price in my opinion,some backgound taste I can't figure out,not enough oomph.
> Digbys (from the UK); Moriyas Mix,very nice,but again its pricey.
> Vapour Mountain ; Menthol Ice,I would echo what others have said,its good,its menthol its a good price,its local.Bung some drops of menthol concentrate in there as well and you are sorted.For me balancing price/availability/taste etc this one is probably the best allrounder.



Thats a winning Menthol rundown @Genosmate 
Most informative
Thank you

PS- you are hardcore if you add menthol concentrate to VM Menthol Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis

Silver said:


> PS- you are hardcore if you add menthol concentrate to VM Menthol Ice!



Eish!
I only noticed that now... thats some hardcore right there!


----------



## Genosmate

Silver said:


> Thats a winning Menthol rundown @Genosmate
> Most informative
> Thank you
> 
> PS- you are hardcore if you add menthol concentrate to VM Menthol Ice!


Yep,I like it as strong as possible,if the Vapour Juice Mentholy Insane was easier to get here thats what I'd probably go for but as I said its better toned down with some clear cut from VM.First saw it reviewed by Todd who raved about the stuff.Its potent.


----------



## Genosmate

WHeunis said:


> Eish!
> I only noticed that now... thats some hardcore right there!


Don't put too much in,maybe 20 drops in a 6ml REO bottle.Its nice give it a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

I am really surprised that 2 hard core menthol vapers namely @Gazzacpt and @Zegee have not obliged here. They have been trying to convert me since the beginning of time


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> I am really surprised that 2 hard core menthol vapers namely @Gazzacpt and @Zegee have not obliged here. They have been trying to convert me since the beginning of time


Time they crawl out of the woodwork.


----------



## capetocuba

Andre said:


> Time they crawl out of the woodwork.


Indeed!


----------



## Jase

Genosmate said:


> Well I vape mostly menthol,I've tried lots of other flavours/tastes but I just don't come right with the majority of them,in fact I've just sold lots of them in the classifieds.I can't give you reviews but heres a selection of what I've tried,what I find good,bad or indifferent and maybe some other useful info.
> Hangsen: Dont' like.
> Dekang;Ditto above.
> Liqua;Ditto above
> Heathers Heavenly Vapes (from USA) ; Menthol Ice,very nice not too overpowering,decent price,postage reasonable but SAPO will be involved.
> Halo Ecigs (from USA) ; Sub Zero,powerful,strong menthol,I like it but the price is high and the shipping charges are way too expensive.
> Vapor Juice (from the UK); DV Menthol,strong menthol,bit rough,not especially cheap,its OK.
> Vapor Juice again;Mentolly Insane ; Strongest menthol taste I've tried,probable too strong for most (Rob Fisher hates it,says it has a cow shit after taste/smell),I like it but I find it best mixed with some Vapour Mountain Clear Cut.
> Alchemists Cupboard (from the UK) ; Mentally Menthol,a bright green eliquid,pretty strong,pretty good,but theres a hint of candyfloss in there somewhere,pretty expensive.
> Joose Juice (from the UK);Menthol,not bad at all,good menthol taste,not too overpowering,coupon codes make it a decent price.
> SOV;Steamhammer Krptonite,its OK,maybe worth a go at the R150.00 stock clearance price but not worth the full price in my opinion,some backgound taste I can't figure out,not enough oomph.
> Digbys (from the UK); Moriyas Mix,very nice,but again its pricey.
> Vapour Mountain ; Menthol Ice,I would echo what others have said,its good,its menthol its a good price,its local.Bung some drops of menthol concentrate in there as well and you are sorted.For me balancing price/availability/taste etc this one is probably the best allrounder.



Genosmate thank you! My kind of 'list' that I love. I will try get a few sample as I work with a bunch of US / UK guys (no ladies sadly ) or I shall just order online and put my faith in SAPO.


----------



## 360twin

@Jase Why not try mixing your own? You can then tailor it to suit your taste.

I make my own juice and use a bit of Menthol in just about everything, my wife and a mate only vape Menthol; her with a bit of VM Vanilla, him with a bit of fruit. I make concentrate from pure Menthol crystals dissolved in PG, and have adjusted the strength to suit everyone's preference.

If you like the 'cold' feeling some Menthols produce, add a bit of Koolada. This compound produces a 'cold' feeling when applied topically, which the vapour does to the back of your throat. Just use it extremely sparingly as it is very strong and easy to overdo.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Andre

360twin said:


> @Jase Why not try mixing your own? You can then tailor it to suit your taste.
> 
> I make my own juice and use a bit of Menthol in just about everything, my wife and a mate only vape Menthol; her with a bit of VM Vanilla, him with a bit of fruit. I make concentrate from pure Menthol crystals dissolved in PG, and have adjusted the strength to suit everyone's preference.
> 
> If you like the 'cold' feeling some Menthols produce, add a bit of Koolada. This compound produces a 'cold' feeling when applied topically, which the vapour does to the back of your throat. Just use it extremely sparingly as it is very strong and easy to overdo.


How much crystals in what volume of PG, please? Shake and leave? For how long? And at what percentage would you add it to make a Menthol juice?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 360twin

@Andre - difficult question. I found a recommendation on-line stating 67% crystals to 33% PG by mass, which isn't easy to measure. As you're making concentrate, if you make it a little strong you simply use less when making the juice, and vice versa.

I have a small glass bottle that I have marked at 8ml - I fill it to this line with crushed crystals, then add 5ml PG. I stand the bottle in a cup of hot water for a couple of minutes to dissolve the crystals, which happens rather quickly. This produces around 10ml of concentrate which conveniently fits into one of VM's glass dropper bottles .

I use this concentrate at 10% currently, but you can obviously adjust this to your preference. I did try adding Koolada to a batch, but 1 drop of concentrate per 10ml of juice (as recommended) was way too strong! I think that you should make Koolada juice, and then add 1 drop of this to the Menthol juice, rather than the way I did it

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre

360twin said:


> @Andre - difficult question. I found a recommendation on-line stating 67% crystals to 33% PG by mass, which isn't easy to measure. As you're making concentrate, if you make it a little strong you simply use less when making the juice, and vice versa.
> 
> I have a small glass bottle that I have marked at 8ml - I fill it to this line with crushed crystals, then add 5ml PG. I stand the bottle in a cup of hot water for a couple of minutes to dissolve the crystals, which happens rather quickly. This produces around 10ml of concentrate which conveniently fits into one of VM's glass dropper bottles .
> 
> I use this concentrate at 10% currently, but you can obviously adjust this to your preference. I did try adding Koolada to a batch, but 1 drop of concentrate per 10ml of juice (as recommended) was way too strong! I think that you should make Koolada juice, and then add 1 drop of this to the Menthol juice, rather than the way I did it


Thanks, much appreciated. Now I can do something with those crystals.


----------



## Silver

Andre's Crystal Ice Kanonkop coming up!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

360twin said:


> @Andre - difficult question. I found a recommendation on-line stating 67% crystals to 33% PG by mass, which isn't easy to measure. As you're making concentrate, if you make it a little strong you simply use less when making the juice, and vice versa.
> 
> I have a small glass bottle that I have marked at 8ml - I fill it to this line with crushed crystals, then add 5ml PG. I stand the bottle in a cup of hot water for a couple of minutes to dissolve the crystals, which happens rather quickly. This produces around 10ml of concentrate which conveniently fits into one of VM's glass dropper bottles .
> 
> I use this concentrate at 10% currently, but you can obviously adjust this to your preference. I did try adding Koolada to a batch, but 1 drop of concentrate per 10ml of juice (as recommended) was way too strong! I think that you should make Koolada juice, and then add 1 drop of this to the Menthol juice, rather than the way I did it


Maths and I are not good mates, but seems to me the mass of the crystals must just be double the mass of the PG?


----------



## capetocuba

After reading a few forums it looks like most people mix 10% menthol by volume to 90% PG. In other words fill your bottle to roughly 10% crystals, fill up with PG, then warm bottle in a pot of hot/boiling water.

It's exactly the same way I do my ethyl maltol crystals and PG mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin

Andre said:


> Maths and I are not good mates, but seems to me the mass of the crystals must just be double the mass of the PG?



Actually, a bit lighter (0.890 vs. 1.036 g/cm?) - it floats in PG.



capetocuba said:


> After reading a few forums it looks like most people mix 10% menthol by volume to 90% PG. ...



Are you making juice with this ratio, or concentrate? If juice, my equivalent is around 6% (the rough percentage of Menthol in the final juice blend). If concentrate, and then that used at 10%, the final ratio will be around 1%, which will be very weak.


----------



## capetocuba

360twin said:


> Actually, a bit lighter (0.890 vs. 1.036 g/cm?) - it floats in PG.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you making juice with this ratio, or concentrate? If juice, my equivalent is around 6% (the rough percentage of Menthol in the final juice blend). If concentrate, and then that used at 10%, the final ratio will be around 1%, which will be very weak.


This is only to make the ethyl maltol concentrate in my case. I then use it at 1% in all my DIY juice.


----------



## 360twin

capetocuba said:


> This is only to make the ethyl maltol concentrate in my case. I then use it at 1% in all my DIY juice.


 Aah, OK. Ethyl maltol is another of those 'flavours' that have to be used sparingly - I have also used it like this. I don't know if you've used Spearmint at all, but this too is much stronger than what could be considered 'normal' - a 10% mixture made my eyes water ( later read that it is recommended at around 2 - 3%)


----------



## capetocuba

Hehe I cant go near menthol or mint in a vape. Love chock mint ice cream etc. Been vaping over 4 years. @Zegee caught me out with menthol once. @Gazzacpt has also tried pulling a fast one :ROFL:


----------



## Andre

360twin said:


> Actually, a bit lighter (0.890 vs. 1.036 g/cm?) - it floats in PG.


Lol, no I mean for the mixture, e.g. use 100gram of crystals to 50gram of PG to make the concentrate, which would equate to 33% PG and 67% crystals if my maths is correct.


----------



## Zegee

Not sure what I missed exactly last mix I made using 100ml bottle put half crystal and balance pg shook vigorously and it was good to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

In terms of menthol flavours fusion makes an awesome few

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin

Andre said:


> Lol, no I mean for the mixture, e.g. use 100gram of crystals to 50gram of PG to make the concentrate, which would equate to 33% PG and 67% crystals if my maths is correct.



 Yes, sorry! That's correct. I did try to measure very accurately at first, but then realised that I wasn't dealing with explosive compounds, so no need to be too concerned.

The amount I use suits a ratio of 10% for the concentrate, which matches the flavour requirements of other juices that I make. I have found that if I get too complicated with the different flavour ratios it's easier to make a mistake when making a number at once (and get Menthol with no taste, or Blueberry that melts your teeth!)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 360twin

Zegee said:


> Not sure what I missed exactly last mix I made using 100ml bottle put half crystal and balance pg shook vigorously and it was good to go



This to make 'concentrate' obviously? I only add a bit of Menthol (~10-15%) to my flavours, so I'm not too fussed if it's a bit weak or too strong, I just adjust the amount I add.

My wife and mate on the other hand use 85% to 90% Menthol with an added flavour, and are much fussier about the strength. If I produce a different strength flavour to the usual I immediately get asked why it might be different


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I think we should all club together and buy a bottle of Menthol for @capetocuba. He will be the number 1 connoisseur.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I think we should all club together and buy a bottle of Menthol for @capetocuba. He will be the number 1 connoisseur.


I offered him a bottle of menthol concentrate and he swore at me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ok time to revive this thread!




@Rob Fisher i think your Tropical Ice has all four
My Strawberry Ice has the first two I think

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

*Courtesy of Wikipedia. Some interesting info on the ingredient many of us love in our ejuice
Enjoy....

Menthol* is an organic compound made synthetically or obtained fromcornmint, peppermint or other mint oils. It is a waxy, crystalline substance, clear or white in color, which is solid at room temperature and melts slightly above. The main form of menthol occurring in nature is *(−)-menthol*, which is assigned the (1_R_,2_S_,5_R_) configuration. Menthol has local anesthetic andcounterirritant qualities, and it is widely used to relieve minor throat irritation. Menthol also acts as a weak kappa opioid receptor agonist.

Natural menthol exists as one pure stereoisomer, nearly always the (1_R_,2_S_,5_R_) form (bottom left corner of the diagram below). The eight possible stereoisomers are:






In the natural compound, the isopropyl group is in the _trans_ orientation to both the methyl and hydroxyl groups. Thus, it can be drawn in any of the ways shown:



 



The (+)- and (–)-enantiomers of menthol are the most stable among these based on their cyclohexane conformations. With the ring itself in a chair conformation, all three bulky groups can orient in equatorial positions.

The two crystal forms for racemic menthol have melting points of 28 °C and 38 °C. Pure (−)-menthol has four crystal forms, of which the most stable is the α form, the familiar broad needles.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

*Occurrence*
_Mentha arvensis_ is the primary species of mint used to make natural menthol crystals and natural menthol flakes. This species is primarily grown in the Uttar Pradesh region in India.

(−)-Menthol occurs naturally in peppermint oil (along with a little menthone, the ester menthyl acetate and other compounds), obtained from _Mentha x piperita_.[5] Japanese menthol also contains a small percentage of the 1-epimer, (+)-neomenthol.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Menthol is included in many products for a variety of reasons. These include:


In nonprescription products for short-term relief of minor sore throat and minor mouth or throat irritation.
Examples: lip balms and cough medicines.

As an antipruritic to reduce itching.
As a topical analgesic, it is used to relieve minor aches and pains, such as muscle cramps, sprains, headaches and similar conditions, alone or combined with chemicals such as camphor, eucalyptus oil or capsaicin. In Europe, it tends to appear as a gel or a cream, while in the U.S., patches and body sleeves are very frequently used.
Examples: Tiger Balm, or IcyHot patches or knee/elbow sleeves.

In decongestants for chest and sinuses (cream, patch or nose inhaler).
Examples: Vicks VapoRub, Mentholatum, vapoRem.

In certain medications used to treat sunburns, as it provides a cooling sensation (then often associated with aloe).
In aftershave products to relieve razor burn.
*As a smoking tobacco additive in some cigarette brands, for flavor, and to reduce throat and sinus irritation sometimes caused by smoking. Menthol also increases nicotine receptor density, increasing the addictive potential of tobacco products.*
Commonly used in oral hygiene products and bad-breath remedies, such as mouthwash, toothpaste, mouth and tongue-spray, and more generally as a food flavor agent; e.g., in chewing gum, candy.
In a soda to be mixed with water it is used to obtain a very low alcohol drink or pure (brand Ricqlès which contains 80% alcohol in France); the alcohol is also used to alleviate nausea, in particular motion sickness, by pouring a few drops on a lump of sugar.
As a pesticide against tracheal mites of honey bees.
In perfumery, menthol is used to prepare menthyl esters to emphasize floral notes (especially rose).
In first aid products such as "mineral ice" to produce a cooling effect as a substitute for real ice in the absence of water or electricity (pouch, body patch/sleeve or cream).
In various patches ranging from fever-reducing patches applied to children's foreheads to "foot patches" to relieve numerous ailments (the latter being much more frequent and elaborate in Asia, especially Japan: some varieties use "functional protrusions", or small bumps to massage ones feet as well as soothing them and cooling them down).
In some beauty products such as hair conditioners, based on natural ingredients (e.g., St. Ives).
As an antispasmodic and smooth muscle relaxant in upper gastrointestinal endoscopy.[11]
In organic chemistry, menthol is used as a chiral auxiliary in asymmetric synthesis. For example, sulfinate esters made fromsulfinyl chlorides and menthol can be used to make enantiomerically pure sulfoxides by reaction with organolithium reagentsor Grignard reagents. Menthol reacts with chiral carboxylic acids to give diastereomic menthyl esters, which are useful forchiral resolution.

*Check out the one I highlighted in bold red above!*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Menthol has so many good uses. No wonder the menthol heads are so in love with it 

Tooting on Berry Blaze Ice and Strawberry Ice as I type .....


----------



## yuganp

@Silver Trying adding some koolada to your fruit juices - start of with about 1 drop per ml. Gives an icy feeling to the juices without changing the taste. I add both menthol and koolada to other juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

yuganp said:


> @Silver Trying adding some koolada to your fruit juices - start of with about 1 drop per ml. Gives an icy feeling to the juices without changing the taste. I add both menthol and koolada to other juices.


Sounds like a good idea, thanks, where do you source the koolada from?


----------



## yuganp

Andre said:


> Sounds like a good idea, thanks, where do you source the koolada from?



I got it from skyblue under their additives section. ValleyVapour also has it. Becareful with it as it is very strong. Too much and it is like brain freeze.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

yuganp said:


> @Silver Trying adding some koolada to your fruit juices - start of with about 1 drop per ml. Gives an icy feeling to the juices without changing the taste. I add both menthol and koolada to other juices.



Thanks very much @yuganp 
I have added Koolada to my SkyBlue list. 

What I have been doing is adding VM's menthol concentrate to my Strawberry juices. At lowish power on the Lemo, I add 25 drops to about 9ml of juice.

Do you suggest using Koolada with menthol or just koolada on its own?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

Silver said:


> Thanks very much @yuganp
> I have added Koolada to my SkyBlue list.
> 
> What I have been doing is adding VM's menthol concentrate to my Strawberry juices. At lowish power on the Lemo, I add 25 drops to about 9ml of juice.
> 
> Do you suggest using Koolada with menthol or just koolada on its own?



Try both.
Menthol = cold mouth.
Koolada = cold throat.

Simplistic, and at least 25% wrong, but general. Try them separate and you will see what I mean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @WHeunis


----------

